# [Heisec] Black Hat: Maltego wird angriffslustig



## Newsfeed (1 August 2013)

Maltego, das Open-Source-Werkzeug zum Visualisieren von Zusammenhängen in Netzwerken oder zwischen Personen, wurde zu einer Angriffsplattform aufgerüstet – inklusive Funktionen zum automatischen Knacken von E-Mail-Accounts und CMS-Logins.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

